# Auf welcher Steuerung soll ich aufbauen?



## Klaus Technik (10 Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich brauche einen ernst gemeinten Tipp. Die Situation ist folgende:
Ich habe beruflich nichts mit Programmierung oder Schaltungsaufbau von SPS Steuerungen zu tun. Interessiere mich aber sehr dafür. Ich habe vor, bei mir im privaten Bereich einige Bereiche zu steuern, aber nicht direkt im Haus, sondern diverse Wasserventile der Gartenbewässerung, Gartenpumpen, Poolfilteranlage mit Messtechnik und Regelung, Druckerfassung, Temperaturerfassung, usw.. Das ganze soll auch visualisiert und per PC fern gesteuert werden (Zeiten von Zeitschaltuhren der Ventile verstellen , manuelle Steuerungen usw. vornehmen).

Ich konnte aus einem Rueckbau eine SAIA PCD3 M5340 mit massig Zubehoer ausbauen. Dazu gehoeren diverse Ein- und Ausgaenge, digital sowie analog, ein PCD Web Panel usw.. Ich habe mit diesen Bauteilen auch schon eine Testwand aufgebaut und erste einfache Versuche gestartet. Gearbeitet habe ich mit einer Testversion von PG5 von SAIA (programmiert mit FUP). Diese Testversion ist nun abgelaufen.

Bevor ich jetzt sehr viel Zeit (im schlimmsten Fall auch viel Geld, wenn ich keine Software dazu bekomme) investiere, moechte ich gerne von Profis wissen, ob ich weiter machen soll oder ich lieber auf eine andere Steuerung umsteigen soll? Hatte auch schon Einblick in eine LOGO von Siemens, jedoch laesst sich diese, soweit ich weiss nicht visualisieren. Die S7 von Siemens wird wohl auch das Problem sein, dass die Software sehr teuer (fuer den Privatgebrauch) sein wird und Hardware habe ich auch noch keine. Oder sollte ich komplett umschwenken auf einen Raspberry, fuer den es mittlerweile viel Zubehoer gibt, bei dem muesste ich aber bei der Programmierung von 0 anfangen.

Bitte schreibt mir jetzt aber nicht, dass ich diese Sachen auch mit ein paar billigen Zeitschaltuhren Reglern und Schalter realisieren kann, denn das weiss ich selbst. Ich habe an der SPS-Technologie Spass und wuerde auch Zeit dafuer investieren und koennte danach auch noch weitere Projekte zufuegen.

Viele Gruesse
Klaus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Juli 2017)

Hallo Klaus,



Klaus Technik schrieb:


> .. Ich konnte aus einem Rueckbau eine SAIA PCD3 M5340 mit massig Zubehoer ausbauen...


Wenn du ohnehin unvorbelastet an die Sache heran gehst und diese Möglichkeit mit dem SAIA-Material hast, dann solltest du diese Möglichkeit unbedingt nutzen! Vielleicht findet sich ja auch eine kostengünstige "Studentenversion" der Software? Eine LOGO ist mit einer PCD3 keinesfalls vergleichbar!

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Juli 2017)

Mehr Informationen und Unterstützung in Foren wirst du wahrscheinlich am Besten für Siemens (z.B. S7-1200) oder eine Codesys-basierende Steuerung (Wago, Beckhoff) bekommen. Die Logo hat sicherlich ihren Einsatzbereich, aber Programmierfreude kommt damit eher weniger auf.

Du könntest ja mal ungefähr deinen finanziellen Spielraum nennen, also ob max. 200, 500, oder auch 1000 Euro drin sind.


----------



## Tiktal (11 Juli 2017)

Du könntest Dir ja auch einmal die WAGO Komponenten ansehen, diese kann man zum Teil günstig gebraucht ersteigern/kaufen.

Auf der anderen Seite wäre es natürlich schade um die Teile die Du bereits hast. Ich kenne mich mit SAIA gar nicht aus  und weiß nicht was es dafür alles gibt und was das kostet, falls man die bestehende Anlage mal erweitern möchte.
Ich denke die Auswahl an unterschiedlichsten Klemmen ist bei WAGO/Beckhoff schon einzigartig (falls man es denn benötigt)

Gruß

Onno


----------



## Klaus Technik (12 Juli 2017)

Danke mal für die Infos bis jetzt.

Thomas, Du frägst nach dem finanziellen Spielraum. Wenn ich das einfache Softwarepacket PG5 von Saia kaufen muss, kostet mich das locker 1.500€. Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass eine Siemens S7-1200 mit Software und Zusätzen wie digitale und analoge Eingängen, sowie digitale Ausgänge günstiger kommt und vom erlernen der Software nicht kompizierter ist, wäre ich bereit, bis zu diese Summe. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass es von Siemens sogenannte Starterpakete der S7-1200 gibt. Diese beinhalten das Grundgerät ein Display und die Basic-Soft-Ware und kosten um die 500€, je nach Grösse des Displays. Aber was ich nicht weiss oder aus der Beschreibung nicht erlesen kann, kann ich mit dieser Basic-Software auch visualisieren und über das Web dann darauf zugreifen?

Viele Grüsse
Klaus


----------



## xxJohnxx (12 Juli 2017)

Klaus Technik schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht weiss oder aus der Beschreibung nicht erlesen kann, kann ich mit dieser Basic-Software auch visualisieren und über das Web dann darauf zugreifen?



Bei den Starterpaketen ist sowohl das TIA Portal für die SPS Programmierung sowie WinCC für die Visualisierung des Panels dabei. 

Auf das Panel kannst du nicht so ohne weiteres vom Internet zugreifen. Dazu brauchst du noch zusätzliche Lizenzen. 

Jedoch kannst du auf dem Webserver der S7-1200 mittels HTML eine Visualisierung erstellen. Die kannst du dann auch ohne Software von jedem Webbrowser erreichen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2017)

> Bei den Starterpaketen ist sowohl das TIA Portal für die SPS  Programmierung sowie WinCC für die Visualisierung des Panels dabei.



Soweit ich mich erinner kann, ist dort nur eine 365 Tage Lizenz dabei.


----------



## xxJohnxx (12 Juli 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinner kann, ist dort nur eine 365 Tage Lizenz dabei.



Nein, habe ich gerade letztens mal auf nem Laptop installiert. Ist unlimitiert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juli 2017)

Ich habe gerade noch einmal nachgeschaut. Anscheinend ist bei dem Starter Kit mit der 1200ér das TIA Basic unlimitiert
dabei, beim Starter Kit der 1500ér das TIA Portal Prof. 365day.

Aber gut, es ging ja anscheinend um eine 1200ér.


----------



## Fakrae (13 Juli 2017)

Von Wago gibts für die PFC200 auch ein Starterkit, je nachdem was du an IOs brauchst, kommst du damit eventuell auch günstiger (und hast Codesys 3 als Unterbau) - Visualisierung mit HTML und von verschiedenen Geräten drauf zugreifen.


----------



## SimTeam (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo, für das was du vor hast wäre evtl. ein Rasbperry PI eine günstige Alternative. Damit kannst du Modular dein System aufbauen und es gibt auch die möglichkeit das mit Codysys zu programmieren. Würde dir aber im Hausbereich (finde Gartenpumpe usw. wie du geschrieben hast gehören auch dazu) ein System zu wählen wie zum Beispiel FHEM. Dann kannst du Steckdosen und Aktoren steuern und kannst verschiedene Busysteme auf dem Markt kombinieren. Bei der Verwendung im Haus ist immer vorsicht geboten was Lebensdauer betrifft. Kenne Leute die verfluchen heute ihre Entscheidung eine S5 verwendet zu haben damit Rolladen und Licht usw. Automatisiert ist. Verfügbarkeit und Austausch beim Störungsfall solltest du auf jeden fall bevor du das Projekt startest berücksichtigen. Sonst stehst in 10 Jahren mit Hardware da die nicht oder nur sehr teuer verfügbar ist. 
Hab bei mir ein System am laufen das Temperaturen von der Heizanlage erfasst und loggt, Wasserverbrauch, Stromverbrauch, Lichsteuerung, Steckdosen, Pumpensteuerung und das für unter 300€. Wenn der Pi nicht mehr mag liegt ein zweiter daneben und nach dem umstecken läuft es dann gleich weiter das schafft sogar meine Frau .


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 Juli 2017)

Wenn man noch nie großartig Steuerungen programmiert hat, sich das aber "antun" möchte, dann empfehle ich Beckhoff.

TwinCAT 3 kann man kostenlos herunterladen und drauf loslegen, läuft auf jedem Windows-PC und ist als Soft-SPS mit der 7 Tage Testversion beliebig oft wiederholbar. Alternativ TwinCAT 2 runterladen, da ist eine 30 (oder gar 60?) Tage Testversion mit drauf - für das System als Soft-SPS zu nutzen. Programmieren kann man auch weiterhin damit, braucht dann halt ne Steuerung.

So könntest du das SPS-Programmieren lernen, anschließend den Markt durchsuchen und dann auf WAGO gehen oder bei Beckhoff bleiben. Bei eBay gibt es immer wieder gute Angebote beider Hersteller.

Für mein Zuhause habe ich mir eine CX9020 bei eBay geholt, ein halbes Jahr alt, mit TwinCAT 2 Lizenz inklusive. Für ziemlich genau 300, waren allerdings noch ein paar Klemmen dran, wie bspw. ProfiBUS-Master. CX9010 / CX9001 gibt es schon für unter 300 Euro mit TwinCAT-Lizenz. Ich kann die aber nicht sagen, wie das bei WAGO preislich aussieht.

EA Klemmen kosten <20 € bei eBay (8-fach Digitalein- und Ausgänge), Buskoppler um die 100€, Netzteile kann man für <100 € schießen. 

Habe am Anfang auch überlegt, was mit RPi zu bauen, habe das dann aber verworfen, weil das meistens ein Gefrickel ist und am Ende nur ein einziger Ahnung hat, wie du was wo programmiert hast - nämlich du selbst. Und das war der entscheidende Grund für mich, auf eine "richtige" Steuerung zu gehen.


----------



## santacrews (14 Juli 2017)

Das PFC Starterkit ist ein PFC *100* Starterkit (kein PFC200) und liegt bei knappen 900€.
Günstiger ist es hier (und vorallendingen sowas von außreichend) ein 750-880 oder 750-881 Starterkit zu nehmen für unter 600€.
Darin enthalten ist ein Netzteil, die CPU, ein bisschen DI/DO und vorallendingen die Software.
8DI oder 8DO gibts für rund 20€ in der Bucht. 2AI für rund 30€. Und so weiter...

Den unschlagbaren Vorteil, den ich da sehe ist zum einen die weite Verbreitung. Soll heißen als unerfahrener hast Du im Verhältnis zu Saia eine riesen Unterstützung hier im Forum. Sogar der Wago Support schreibt hier in die Foren recht häufig rein.

Außerdem ist eine Visualisierung mit eingebaut, die du entweder über den PC abrufen kannst oder aber auch per Smartphone App.

Siemens ist natürlich fein, aber recht teuer. Und mit Smartphone App ist da schon mal absolut gar nichts....
LOGO ist was für Kinder.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Juli 2017)

santacrews schrieb:


> Das PFC Starterkit ist ein PFC *100* Starterkit (kein PFC200) und liegt bei knappen 900€.
> Günstiger ist es hier (und vorallendingen sowas von außreichend) ein 750-880 oder 750-881 Starterkit zu nehmen für unter 600€.


Soweit e!Cockpit (Codesys 3) gewünscht ist müsste es aber doch das Starterkit mit dem PFC100 sein.


----------



## Fakrae (17 Juli 2017)

santacrews schrieb:


> Das PFC Starterkit ist ein PFC *100* Starterkit (kein PFC200) und liegt bei knappen 900€.
> Günstiger ist es hier (und vorallendingen sowas von außreichend) ein 750-880 oder 750-881 Starterkit zu nehmen für unter 600€.


Das man jetzt zum Einsteigen nicht schon mit veralteter Technik (Codesys 2) anfangen sollte, hätte ich vorausgesetzt. Klar ist das billiger, aber nicht nur die Möglichkeiten, auch der Entwicklungscomfort ist mit den aktuellen Versionen doch deutlich verbessert. 
Natürlich reicht Codesys 2 aus - aber man kann auch mit einem Renault Twizy von München nach Berlin fahren  Geht, dauert etwas länger und ist unkomfortabler, aber ankommen tut man - und billiger ist es auch noch


----------



## pcduser (24 Juli 2017)

mit der Saia PCD3.M5340 und den Digitalen IO bzw Analogen IO  hast Du bereits alles was zum Steuern, Regeln und Visualisieren deines Projekts erforderlich ist.
Mit der Micro Browser App für Android oder Apple kannst du die Analge auch mit dem Smartphone bedienen oder einfach nur mit dem PC, Tablett....
Die Saia PCD kann beiweiten mehr als "nur" das oben aufgezählte.
Sie ist zu 100% frei programmierbar und absolut solide.
hab schon mehrere Anlagen mit Saia gemacht und bisher niemals bereut !
gute Wahl...
in deinem fall brauchst du aber einen der dir das Programm mit der PG5 erstellt.
hier gibt es die möglichkeit eines selbstentpackenden Programmfile durch Einsatz einer Speicherkarte (z.B. PCD7.R610 mit mikro SD Karte)  auf den Slots M1 oder M2.

alternativ gibt es die Loxone SMART Home Steuerung   https://www.loxone.com/dede/  oder Technische Alternative  https://www.ta.co.at/ , bei denen kostet die Programmierumgebung nichts !


----------



## mnuesser (2 August 2017)

Könnte man nicht auch nen Raspberry mit der Codesys V3 aufsetzen, und dann die E/As per Modbus-TCP Dezentrale Peripherie anbinden?
Dann könnteste auch günstig wegkommen... CPU und Visu laufen im Raspberry, E/As kommen aus der Bucht...


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 August 2017)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> TwinCAT 3 kann man kostenlos herunterladen und drauf loslegen, läuft auf jedem Windows-PC und ist als Soft-SPS mit der 7 Tage Testversion beliebig oft wiederholbar. Alternativ TwinCAT 2 runterladen, da ist eine 30 (oder gar 60?) Tage Testversion mit drauf - für das System als Soft-SPS zu nutzen. Programmieren kann man auch weiterhin damit, braucht dann halt ne Steuerung.


Stimmt, was TC2 angeht, nicht ganz. Die Laufzeit der Soft-SPS kann erneuert werden indem man TC2 erneut installiert, eine vorherige Deinstallation ist nicht notwendig. Allerdings hat TC3 den Vorteil, dass man sich für die Bibliotheken (z.B. Modbus) auch eine Demolizenz erstellen und diese nutzen kann was bei TC2, soweit ich weiß, nicht möglich ist.


----------



## zock3r1608 (28 Februar 2018)

Hi,

wenn du die SAIA Sammlung nicht nutzt, ich habe Interesse daran, kannst dich ja per PM melden.

Wegen der Programmiersoftware PG5... du kannst diese einfach deinstallieren (natürlich vorher das Projekt sichern) und wieder installieren, dann hast du wieder 90 Tage. Habe das so circa 1 Jahr privat gemacht, bis ich endlich meine Lizenz auf der Arbeit bekommen habe.

Ich nutze im Geschäft (RZ) sowie privat viel Saia Steuerungen, die sind erstklassig, schnelle saubere Programmierumgebung, ultra kommunikativ, laufen rockstabil. 

Daheim hab ich noch ein RPi mit ioBroker (als Backend für Homematic, Internetdienste wie Wetter, Pollen und Steuerung für Zoneminder) und einer auf selbstgelöteten Platine (ATmega328 mit Arduino programmiert) die mir DS18B20, DHT11 und 22 und andere günstige Sensoren auf Modbus RS485 konvertiert.

Somit kann ich viele Systeme unter einen Hut bringen.

Seit PG5 V2.3 und HTML5 Unterstützung im WebEditor, nutze ich fast ausschließlich die Saia, um alle Funktionen zu steuern (Logik + Visu.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Klaus Technik (24 Mai 2020)

Hallo!

War aus beruflichen Gründen fast 2 Jahre weg von der Sache des Beitrages. Habe Dein Text gelesen, ist zwar jetzt schon über 2 Jahre her aber vielleicht hast Du ja noch Interesse an den Komponenten. Wenn ja, gib mir Bescheid, dann kann ich mal durchlassen, um was es sich alles handelt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Klaus Technik (24 Mai 2020)

Nachdem ich nun endlich wieder Zeit habe und mich dieser Angelegenheit widmen kann, möchte ich mich bei allen, die mir geantwortet haben, herzlich bedanken.
Leider bin ich seither nicht mehr zu diesem Projekt gekommen.
Da es doch recht schwierig ist, an Hilfestellung und Schulungsmaterial von Saia/PG5 zu kommen habe ich mich entschlossen meine Komponenten zu verkaufen.

Ich werde mir die Homematic CCU3 mit Homematic wired zulegen.

Vielen Dank

Klaus


----------

